# Sticky  Let's See Your Freddie C! Post Your Wrist Shots!



## TK-421

my FC-345.


----------



## pavel36




----------



## Cybotron

Gone but not forgotten. I may end up joining the club again someday.


----------



## napel

Cybotron said:


> Gone but not forgotten. I may end up joining the club again someday.


Yeah, you sold it before I could make a bid on it.


----------



## Cybotron

napel said:


> Yeah, you sold it before I could make a bid on it.


:-d


----------



## HopsAndClocks




----------



## pavel36




----------



## typericey




----------



## rlarsen462

napel said:


> Yeah, you sold it before I could make a bid on it.


My bad. 

I promise to post some pics of it when I get back in the country.


----------



## chaadster

It's a crummy pic, and I'll post better when I can, but here is my early '00s Highlife Heartbeat Day Date with subdial calendar:


----------



## hanzo

I have a Carree model


----------



## AAMC




----------



## ty_tanium

im a bit late to the party, but here it is








bad cell phone pic, need to take some new ones


----------



## TK-421

such a great dress watch.



ty_tanium said:


> im a bit late to the party, but here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bad cell phone pic, need to take some new ones


----------



## Dirk-Jan

Hello everyone.
Those watches are mine collection and I am verry happy with it.
The (left one) Maxime Moonphase is the first mechanical watch and i have bought it last Friday.

Wristshots will follow.


----------



## Lucky Luke

Here's my FC classics!


----------



## RudeMood




----------



## redmonaco

Just discovered the brand and VERY impressed with the build quality!! (Love the designs too)


----------



## hanzo

redmonaco said:


> Just discovered the brand and VERY impressed with the build quality!! (Love the designs too)


Looking good


----------



## Michael D. Swaine

Here's my FC710MC4H4 with the in-house movement. A superb watch in every way.

This is a photo of the watch with a Colt Single Action Army revolver from 1890. The classic look of the FC matches it, IMHO.










Here it is on my wrist.










And here is a shot of it being admired by a porcelain beauty.










Hope you like.


----------



## jzen

Nice, how big is your wrist? Sadly, the classics manufacture is too big for my 6.5 ish wrist.


----------



## Michael D. Swaine

jzen said:


> Nice, how big is your wrist? Sadly, the classics manufacture is too big for my 6.5 ish wrist.


About 8 inches. It is a 42mm watch. I sympathize. I am not a fan of the current craze for large watches. This is about as big as I like.


----------



## Sergy

I have just bought this new addition to my collection at Watch Fair at Classic Creations in Toronto.


----------



## RBrylawski

Sergy said:


> I have just bought this new addition to my collection at Watch Fair at Classic Creations in Toronto.
> 
> View attachment 855327
> 
> 
> View attachment 855328
> 
> 
> View attachment 855329


Beautiful! Enjoy! I'm hoping to have the FC-710 on my wrist soon!


----------



## Roma315




----------



## RBrylawski

I completely forgot to post my new Freddie C! I must admit I am quite smitten with this piece!


----------



## jzen

Hey nice classics manufacture. How big is your wrist?


----------



## RBrylawski

jzen said:


> Hey nice classics manufacture. How big is your wrist?


If you're asking me, my wrist is about 7.25. I would imagine a 42MM watch would look just fine on your wrist size. Even at 42MM, it does not wear large at all. To give you a point of comparison, the first shot is my 44MM B&M Capeland Flyback on my wrist, followed by my new FC-710


----------



## Eugeneglen

TK-421 said:


> my FC-345.


Nice watch!

This is mine, unfortunately I have lost my box & paper during my house shifting. Recently I am in love with dive watches, thinking of flipping it for a Tudor black bay. Any comment and suggestion?


----------



## Vincent Chen

HELLO everyone~
nice to meet you


----------



## RBrylawski

Vincent Chen said:


> View attachment 872881
> 
> 
> HELLO everyone~
> nice to meet you


Nice to meet you as well and beautiful watch! Is that a Slimline?


----------



## Steve260

RBrylawski said:


> I completely forgot to post my new Freddie C! I must admit I am quite smitten with this piece!
> 
> View attachment 862959


Beautiful piece! I just discovered FC, and just placed an order for this watch. Hope to receive it next week. What a great classic look, at a VERY reasonable price, especially for an in-house movement! Thanks for posting your wrist shot - it looks great!
Steve


----------



## RBrylawski

Steve260 said:


> Beautiful piece! I just discovered FC, and just placed an order for this watch. Hope to receive it next week. What a great classic look, at a VERY reasonable price, especially for an in-house movement! Thanks for posting your wrist shot - it looks great!
> Steve


Congrats Steve! You'll be really happy with your FC! Once you get it, you have to post pics!


----------



## rwbenjey

ty_tanium said:


> im a bit late to the party, but here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bad cell phone pic, need to take some new ones


Nice watch


----------



## elliotgb

Have had my Runabout for a week or so, now. Really enjoying the look and feel of the watch and the moonphase is fantastic!


----------



## RBrylawski

elliotgb said:


> Have had my Runabout for a week or so, now. Really enjoying the look and feel of the watch and the moonphase is fantastic!
> 
> View attachment 936043
> View attachment 936044
> View attachment 936045


Really NICE........Congratulations! Wear this in the greatest of health and happiness!


----------



## elliotgb

I got a really great deal on this from Amazon.com. I don't normally buy online, but the price was too hard to pass up. The watch came fully packaged in a shoebox sized FC box which held the actual watch and display case. The watch was wrapped with clear plastic to prevent scratches and damage. The only issues I had were that the metal FC commemorative plate was knocked off its' mooring (possibly from the UPS shipping process), there was no "push" tool or manual included. Due to the complexity and complication of this particular watch, some guidance was necessary to understand the fit and function. Thanks to a great rep at FC and the knowledgeable people on the forum, I got my watch properly set for day/date, etc.

A dab of Crazy Glue affixed the plate in the proper place and emails to Amazon will hopefully produce a printed manual. The FC rep gave me a pdf file with the manual, so all is well. The display case and boat were in excellent condition and the watch runs great, so I have no complaints so far. Amazon undersold Jomashop (where I have purchased a Tissot Le Locle) watch and I would consider buying from both in the future to contain costs.


----------



## DPflaumer

My only FC is a Junior. If only they made some other models in the 38mm range with this kind of sporty look and fantastic bracelet.


----------



## Audy

Here's my new FC Clear Vision on Rover Haven horween shell cordovan


----------



## Grumpyguy

DPflaumer said:


> My only FC is a Junior. If only they made some other models in the 38mm range with this kind of sporty look and fantastic bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 939223


I really like the Junior in that shot. Pictures on the various e-sites just don't do FC watches justice.


----------



## Will3020

elliotgb said:


> Have had my Runabout for a week or so, now. Really enjoying the look and feel of the watch and the moonphase is fantastic!
> 
> View attachment 936043
> View attachment 936044
> View attachment 936045


That dial my friend is a work of Art !


----------



## elliotgb

TY, Will! I am in the midst of a serious watch obsession! Just got a Blue Dial Seiko SGEF77 and an S Coifman SC0111 Black Textured Dial Black. Unfortunately, unless my arm grows longer, I can only wear one or two at a time, lol.


----------



## Will3020

elliotgb said:


> TY, Will! I am in the midst of a serious watch obsession! Just got a Blue Dial Seiko SGEF77 and an S Coifman SC0111 Black Textured Dial Black. Unfortunately, unless my arm grows longer, I can only wear one or two at a time, lol.


lol cool, sounds like your on the right track.


----------



## TheMaestro

Sold it. Regrets every time I look at it.


----------



## f.alghosn

FC Slim line auto, recently purchased and no regrets so far!

View attachment 1001931


----------



## RBrylawski

f.alghosn said:


> FC Slim line auto, recently purchased and no regrets so far!
> 
> View attachment 1001931


That's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## steviecav

I have been collecting these for a number of years. You can pick up some bargains on eBay. Sorry about the terrible photo (it is just one I happened to have on my phone). Will post better pics if anyone is interested.

View attachment 1005766


----------



## FCGVA

Hello, please put again. We are going to put some of yours photographs on our facebook page. 
http://www.facebook.com/Watches.Frederique.Constant
Regards and thanks


----------



## RegF

Sergy said:


> I have just bought this new addition to my collection at Watch Fair at Classic Creations in Toronto.
> 
> View attachment 855327
> 
> 
> View attachment 855328
> 
> 
> View attachment 855329


Hey! That's my Watch!

I bought the exact same model.

Thanks for saving having to take photos

It's one of my favourites to wear out of 11 decent and 10 cheapy ones to wear.

Enjoy it. I do.


----------



## Fabeltje

My brand new Chopin Limited Edition
Love it!


----------



## RBrylawski

Fabeltje said:


> My brand new Chopin Limited Edition
> Love it!
> View attachment 1096488
> 
> View attachment 1096527
> 
> View attachment 1096528
> 
> View attachment 1096529


Simply BEAUTIFUL! The display box is super cool too!


----------



## Tag Mac

Agree, the best watch box I have ever seen. Where do you buy them or have they all gone now as I cant find any google searches where there are any for sale.


----------



## RBrylawski

Tag Mac said:


> Agree, the best watch box I have ever seen. Where do you buy them or have they all gone now as I cant find any google searches where there are any for sale.


You probably need to contact a FC AD.


----------



## Tag Mac

I have had a look on their websites but still could not see any. Are they only available to order then rather than something they keep in stock?


----------



## Fabeltje

I was lucky a FC retailer called me that there was one coming in.


----------



## Tag Mac

*Wrong link*


----------



## napel

RBrylawski said:


> You probably need to contact a FC AD.


There's one currently on the bay.


----------



## Tag Mac

...not that I can find?

...just found it. had to search 'world wide'.


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda

Here is my Frederique Constant Moonphase Manufacture. I have it on the bracelet.


----------



## RBrylawski

Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> Here is my Frederique Constant Moonphase Manufacture. I have it on the bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 1126044


Congratulations! It's quite fantastic!


----------



## Adambdb

Fabeltje said:


> I was lucky a FC retailer called me that there was one coming in.


Do you mind if I ask how much you got it for?


----------



## Adambdb

I'm on the verge of purchasing the rose gold index automatic. Tried it on the other day.









...BUT, a part of me is sad because the FC-710 is just out of my price range.









Here's another shot I took at the AD


----------



## GordonFromCali




----------



## TTL

Can't believe I've never posted in this thread!


----------



## hanzo

A handsome classic!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## strenn1e

First post. Here is My FC
re,k


----------



## Jellyman12

I was very lucky to try this beautiful piece on at a training evening where we got to meet Jan Jaap Wepster.

One day..............


----------



## TTL

My second FC...


----------



## //Napoleon//

Here is my Frederique Constant which arrived today:
(Please excuse my phone camera quality)



Very clean and sharp design. 






So thin and light. I can barely feel it on my wrist.


----------



## RBrylawski

//Napoleon// said:


> Here is my Frederique Constant which arrived today:
> (Please excuse my phone camera quality)
> 
> 
> 
> Very clean and sharp design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So thin and light. I can barely feel it on my wrist.


Congratulations! Wear this in the greatest of health and happiness!


----------



## hrasco185




----------



## WillLight

Hi this is my Frédérique Constant Collection.
Models:
FC-245AS4S5 , FC-325BS4c24


----------



## HPJ

Late to the party but here goes:


----------



## Nokie

All are great looking and everyone takes some really nice pictures.


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda

I just shared this photo on the Public Forum in response to someone inquiring about the FC-303 Junior Automatic. I bought one for my rail-thin father-in-law, as well as an FC-700 Maxime Manufacture for my wife. My Moonphase Manufacture is on the bottom.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VINT_AGE

*FREDERIQUE CONSTANT MEN'S SLIM* 
Greetings from freezing Moscow!)
8 years... are correctly and faithfully. Watch (8) and Cane Corso (8) 
freeze and harsh conditions is not a problem)


----------



## Tony Abbate

Slimline Moonphase with in house FC 705 movement


----------



## Montre-Moi

VINT_AGE said:


> *FREDERIQUE CONSTANT MEN'S SLIM*
> Greetings from freezing Moscow!)
> 8 years... are correctly and faithfully. Watch (8) and Cane Corso (8)
> freeze and harsh conditions is not a problem)
> View attachment 1360887
> View attachment 1360890
> View attachment 1360892


Did I say I love your Cane Corso ? Fine dog! and your watch isn't half bad either.


----------



## TTL

Another shot of the Carree on Alligator...


----------



## Emospence

There's some really sexy watches in here.

I especially dig the navy Slim Line Moonphase.. That blue is endlessly deep!


----------



## Emospence

Is it just me or do FC's rectangular dress watches look even sweeter than Reversos?!


----------



## VINT_AGE

...and a bit of advertising in favor of my model











































(my slim foto)


----------



## VINT_AGE

))) my "muzzle dog" tells me about following models:
FC -718WM4H6
FC -700MS5M6
FC- 980V4SZ9


----------



## TK-421

That watch is a perfect dress watch. Very nice.



//Napoleon// said:


> Here is my Frederique Constant which arrived today:
> (Please excuse my phone camera quality)
> 
> 
> 
> Very clean and sharp design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So thin and light. I can barely feel it on my wrist.


----------



## markmv

Frederique Constant Classic Index Automatic FC-303WN5B6B


----------



## wiv3t

TTL said:


> My second FC...


Hi, nice watch. What reference number it is?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## lisandrodarica

Completly agree with all, the best watch box I have ever seen. Where do you buy them or have they all gone now as I cant find any google searches where there are any for sale in Rouen France region please


----------



## Kid_A

classy timepiece...I would even try brown strap on it - with brown stitches....



markmv said:


> Frederique Constant Classic Index Automatic FC-303WN5B6B
> 
> View attachment 1413558
> 
> View attachment 1413559
> 
> View attachment 1413560


----------



## Kid_A

great one. minimalistic but absolutelly awesome....


Tony Abbate said:


> Slimline Moonphase with in house FC 705 movement
> 
> View attachment 1381005
> 
> 
> View attachment 1381007


----------



## Kid_A

great watch. simple but breathtaking. 100% classic


hanzo said:


> I have a Carree model


----------



## Tokei Lover

One of mine. I like it


----------



## Tony Abbate

Freddy Moonphase Manufacture
The white stitching on the strap just didn't look right so I dyed it dark navy to match.
A series of additional photos available here.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/loetzabbate/sets/72157644480011145/

__
https://flic.kr/p/nt5jHY


----------



## magbarn




----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## semechka.y

I was lucky to stumble on a NOS Frederique Constant Highlife FC-680AS3H6B a fortnight ago.

It sports a retrograde seconds module by Agenhor Geneve.









The Highlife collection was a milestone in FC history in 90's - 00's and included their first tourbillon, a perpetual, day-date, retrograde and others.

The design stands from the crowd due to art-deco font, exclusive FC guilloche and matching solid 18k gold FC coat-of-arms at 3 o'clock









Hour indices look painted









and resemble facets of bracelet links









The watch has a screw-down crown and 10 Bar tested water resistance









The watch lies very comfortably on the wrist.


----------



## NatSH

My newly-acquired Worldtimer. Love it!


----------



## Kid_A

great choice...



NatSH said:


> My newly-acquired Worldtimer. Love it!


----------



## Kid_A

legendary piece 


Tony Abbate said:


> Freddy Moonphase Manufacture
> The white stitching on the strap just didn't look right so I dyed it dark navy to match.
> A series of additional photos available here.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/loetzabbate/sets/72157644480011145/
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/nt5jHY


----------



## Eran

my pieces...

FC makes an important part of my collection. The heartbeat is my favorite dress watch as it's classier and thinner than most my other watches. The Chrono Healey... is probably the best looking piece I own!


----------



## yongsoo1982

Been lurking on WUS for a few months now. Decided to finally post. Loving my new FC.


----------



## RBrylawski

yongsoo1982 said:


> Been lurking on WUS for a few months now. Decided to finally post. Loving my new FC.
> View attachment 1534004


Very nice! The FC-303 is a great value!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Professor S

markmv said:


> Frederique Constant Classic Index Automatic FC-303WN5B6B
> 
> View attachment 1413558
> 
> View attachment 1413559
> 
> View attachment 1413560


That's an amazing piece! Congratulations!


----------



## MrCCartel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluebottle

Finally got round to taking a decent wrist shot!
Here I am at the Oval cricket ground.


----------



## richie_ny

A recent and incredibly proud owner of the Limited Edition World Timer Manufacture. I am totally in love with this watch, a real thing of beauty.


----------



## Kid_A

this is amazing piece....


MrCCartel said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid_A

perfect place...perfect watch


bluebottle said:


> Finally got round to taking a decent wrist shot!
> Here I am at the Oval cricket ground.
> 
> View attachment 1541678


----------



## JWNY

joining the club


----------



## Bueller67




----------



## magnumgourmet

Picked up this Slimline this week.


----------



## bluebottle

Thanks Kid_A!


----------



## MrCCartel




----------



## RichardMiami

And the Wristie of the Week!


----------



## yongsoo1982




----------



## MrCCartel

This is the only watch I wear while in a suit.


----------



## 3009972

My 1st FC.


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iWatchA

Already 3 years and still in love |>









Alain.


----------



## b3astm0de

Just picked up my first FC...


----------



## Loco

Very nice^^^^.


Dean


----------



## RogerWatchGuy

Beautiful dog and watch!


----------



## RBrylawski

RogerWatchGuy said:


> Beautiful dog and watch!


Welcome to WUS. I see this was your first post. It really helps if you use the " Reply With Quote at the bottom of each post to the person you're posting to. Otherwise, with so many posts it's very difficult to tell who you are responding to.

Welcome again!


----------



## Tony Abbate

Moonphase Slimline


----------



## RogerWatchGuy

Solid Watch. Love this brand.


----------



## John1977

Here is my new FC, and my first


----------



## ben2yaron

Hi,
im new in the forum i just Bought the new fc-710x4h4 rose gold.
just got it amazing watch. very delicate and need to Behave very well.


----------



## RBrylawski

ben2yaron said:


> Hi,
> im new in the forum i just Bought the new fc-710x4h4 rose gold.
> just got it amazing watch. very delicate and need to Behave very well.
> 
> View attachment 1840290
> View attachment 1840298
> View attachment 1840306
> View attachment 1840314


Welcome and CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ben2yaron

Thank you very very much the strap is a litel bit no high quality maybe somebody know we're I can buy to this watch that fit with the deployment buckle strap like alligator or something like that.


----------



## RBrylawski

ben2yaron said:


> Thank you very very much the strap is a litel bit no high quality maybe somebody know we're I can buy to this watch that fit with the deployment buckle strap like alligator or something like that.


Yes, the one area of improvement is the quality of their leather straps. I wound up getting a much better quality real alligator strap for mine. I'd recommend checking out www.panatime.com. Excellent quality at reasonable prices.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ben2yaron

Thank you very much friend.
i will check it.


----------



## ben2yaron

Hi friend I look on the website but I didn't find any strap that fit to my watch becuse I have deployment buckle .
maybe you can send me any link or something like that.


----------



## RBrylawski

ben2yaron said:


> Hi friend I look on the website but I didn't find any strap that fit to my watch becuse I have deployment buckle .
> maybe you can send me any link or something like that.


I didn't use the deployment buckle on my FC with aftermarket strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ben2yaron

Oh ok so you just buy with regular buckle I think this what I gonna do.


----------



## yongsoo1982




----------



## WWII70

My Slimline Moonphase Manufacture FC-705N4S6


----------



## WWII70

I like the watch movement cufflinks. Where did you find those?



MrCCartel said:


> This is the only watch I wear while in a suit.


----------



## RBrylawski

WWII70 said:


> I like the watch movement cufflinks. Where did you find those?


This link will take you to some you can buy........http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=watchmovement cufflinks


----------



## MrCCartel

WWII70 said:


> I like the watch movement cufflinks. Where did you find those?


If you go to ebay and search for "watch movemwnt cufflinks" you will find many. The ones I have in particular are vintage movements that were converted to cufflinks by a jeweler.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lightofeast

Hi everyone, Im newly registered to this forum but have been reading stuff here since the day i wanted to buy a good mechanical watch.

Frederique Constant is one of the few brands that i like and is within my budget. Is there anyone with pictures of *Steel version Ref. FC-945MC4H6 (heart beat manufacture series) and maybe a short review (if permissible in this thread) Thanks all !*


----------



## blufinz52




----------



## thehendrik

*My first post to the WUS forums.. Here is my wife's (then-) engagement present to me! Really enjoying this watch.. FC Slimline Moonphase, of course. Bought on a holiday in Paris, so it has that certain nostalgia-feel too.*


----------



## bluebottle

thehendrik said:


> *My first post to the WUS forums.. Here is my wife's (then-) engagement present to me! Really enjoying this watch.. FC Slimline Moonphase, of course. Bought on a holiday in Paris, so it has that certain nostalgia-feel too.*


Beautiful watch and story - Congratulations x2!


----------



## Watch_Collector1980

Here is a shot of the Peking to Paris I just purchased. I had it for a whopping 7 days before I ordered my 2nd FC, the Slimline Moonphase. Really loving this brand!


----------



## IanCognito

Peekaboo!
Not supposed to be wearing this yet as it's my birthday gift, but March is just too far away... hehe


----------



## IanCognito

Ok ok, a proper wristshot of the new-to-me WorldTimer


----------



## RBrylawski

IanCognito said:


> Ok ok, a proper wristshot of the new-to-me WorldTimer


Beautiful! Simply Beautiful!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## John1977

Loving this brand too! I had mine for 2 months and bought the missus the double heart beat!


----------



## Matthew Rooks

Just received my slimline last Saturday. Absolutely love it. Photo taken yesterday.


----------



## whitter45

love this watch

Untitled by Paul Whitt82, on Flickr


----------



## Heiner




----------



## LorisPerren

Frederique Constant Moon Timer

Picture taken in Zermatt, CH


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda

broulstone said:


> [emoji106


I haven't seen this FC before - which one is it, and is it an older watch? Considering the other impressive watches in your collection, it speaks well for FC that this gets its share of wrist time!


----------



## IanCognito

Not a wristshot but thought I'd share this macro I took today for Friday the 13th.


----------



## Bueller67




----------



## RBrylawski

IanCognito said:


> Not a wristshot but thought I'd share this macro I took today for Friday the 13th.


That's a WONDERFUL picture!


----------



## IanCognito

RBrylawski said:


> That's a WONDERFUL picture!


Thank you kindly!


----------



## fld




----------



## KAW




----------



## fld




----------



## djs86

Here's a few of mine from this week!

























Cheers,

Daniel


----------



## hsianloon

Irish post offices don't work very long hours on weekdays...first watch I purchased for myself when starting work, and wasn't wise enough to just go for an automatic, battery has finally given up after 4 years of service.


----------



## bullshark

Here's mine


----------



## Leonine

My new FC Runabout Limited Edition. Very happy with it.

Side note, does anyone know where to get other FC leather straps and clasps? I would like to change colors.


----------



## adamcb

It still has that "new watch smell" and just got its first wearing today, but here is my new FC Worldtimer. I'll be writing up a longer post on it in the next few days...


----------



## djs86

Hard at work with the FC Classics Index on Hadley Roma Genuine Alligator!









Cheers,

Daniel


----------



## LorisPerren

FC MoonTimer in the snow...









Loris


----------



## qjet

my FC


----------



## Bueller67




----------



## djs86

My Classics Index Silver Dial on Hadley Roma Genuine Alligator!









Cheers,

Daniel


----------



## markmv

Frederique Constant Classic Index Automatic FC-303WN5B6B on Di-Modell Strauss ostrich brown


----------



## markmv

Frederique Constant Classic Index Automatic FC-303WN5B6B on Staib mesh


----------



## markmv

On Hirsch Duke blue


----------



## Leonine

^ This blue is probably my favorite combination of yours so far. 

FC has a few watches they will pair with navy blue. I think the World Timer looks stunning!


----------



## djs86

Here's my Freddie C on Hadley Roma light brown/cognac Genuine Alligator MS2010 strap!

















Cheers, y'all!

Daniel


----------



## Far East Star

Me and my FC - Subtle Exposure


----------



## the.hatter

Temp 22mm strap from the parts bucket. Ordered a burnt orange-brown one piece leather strap from yellowdogwatch, will post some pics when it arrives.


----------



## CVega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djs86

Here's a few of my Classics Index (and some others)

I call it the Unholy Triumvirate (aka my 2015 Acquisitions): Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 42mm, Seiko 6105-8119 from 1976, and you all know this one!








Aha's Take On Me inspired creative edit for this week's head2headcopycat challenge on Instagram








The watch on Black Perlon from Crown & Buckle, perfect for the humid South Carolina days!








If you want to see the image above "cartoon-ified" for CartoonTuesday on Instagram








Cheers,

Daniel


----------



## Leonine

Interesting strap on the FC. I like it.


----------



## Leonine

Some pics with my new straps


----------



## IanCognito

A little Macro Monday


----------



## MrCCartel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the.hatter

New strap after an application of neatsfoot oil.


----------



## josenyc

First FC! Love the quality and value of this piece.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

My first FC! Love this watch.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

And the pic


----------



## Leonine

Welcome to the club.


----------



## josenyc




----------



## Wixo001

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IanCognito

a couple recent shots


----------



## Justin Hering

My FC Vintage Ralley 'Healey'...love it.


----------



## Bueller67




----------



## Triforge




----------



## Brawndo

Finally Arrived.

- Beautiful dial, pics don't do justice

- *(Edit: Beeen wearing for a few hours now and the style started to grow on me already)* Not too sure what to think of the holes in the leather band yet, I like the style, but the dial is fancy/classy, making it hard to wear dressed up and the watch looks a bit too fancy in my regular casual clothing. I knew what I was getting into so no complaints with that, just an observation.

- I wish there was a deployment clasp, a pita to put on with the stiff leather.

*- (Edit: Already carefully drilled a new hole with a very tiny drill bit, fits perfect now) *Will have to have a new hole punched because of my tiny wrists, you would think that for a 40mm watch they would at least make sure it fits a 6.25 wrist.

- Wish it had a clear case back but FC only put clear casebacks on their in-house movement I believe (Not 100% sure about that)


----------



## IanCognito

Cheers #FCwatchfam!


----------



## IanCognito

Blued hands look great in the morning sun...


----------



## vkuong




----------



## Leonine




----------



## dumaz

Hello. Let me join the FC club with this classic beauty - Slimline quartz!
It is my wife's present on our wedding anniversary.


----------



## Rickfernandez

Leonine said:


> Some pics with my new straps
> View attachment 4141049
> 
> View attachment 4141057
> 
> View attachment 4141065


Wow these are some very nice straps, where did you purchase them?


----------



## Leonine

Rickfernandez said:


> Wow these are some very nice straps, where did you purchase them?


The blue leather came with the LE watch, the brown is just an istrap, but the two on the right are from Strapcode. You can find them on Amazon. Also, they have good customer service because they replaced one of my deployment clasps I had an issue with.


----------



## Rickfernandez

Thanks Leonine!


----------



## atifch_84

New here, How do I delete this post?


----------



## atifch_84

new here. how do I delete this post?


----------



## atifch_84

Beautiful watch, crappy AR coating.


----------



## atifch_84

The glare irks me, but I still love it.


----------



## Mike_O

Hello everyone!


----------



## atifch_84

I love how the dial dances in the light.


----------



## atifch_84




----------



## zeno4221

Just arrived today!


----------



## NYknicks85

beautiful !


----------



## lkorso




----------



## IanCognito

Merry Christmas #FCWatchfam!


----------



## md29

This just came in. I love it! Well done FC


----------



## Br4m80




----------



## mleok

md29 said:


> This just came in. I love it! Well done FC


I just received the same watch, I think it's the perfect grab and go dress watch, as it's quartz, without a second hand, and without a date. I did replace the crocodile embossed leather strap for a Rios 1931 shell cordovan strap. An extraordinary value for the price I paid for it.


----------



## ninzeo




----------



## md29

mleok said:


> I just received the same watch, I think it's the perfect grab and go dress watch, as it's quartz, without a second hand, and without a date. I did replace the crocodile embossed leather strap for a Rios 1931 shell cordovan strap. An extraordinary value for the price I paid for it.


I completely agree, great value/price ratio. I am also thinking of replacing the Crococalf strap, it is a bit stiff. How soft is the Rios 1931?


----------



## suburbanrobot

Mike_O said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> View attachment 6073770


Which model is this? Beautiful!


----------



## mark_shooter




----------



## IanCognito

Good day from Toronto!


----------



## MrCCartel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RVSimmerman

This is my second Frederique Constant but I bet it wont be my last, love this watch! And the boat that came with it!


----------



## Kemaal

My first FC.


----------



## lkorso

Rare watch! Usually FC do not use the cyclops. Which model is it?

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## IanCognito

Wingtips & Worldtimer


----------



## Kemaal

lkorso said:


> Rare watch! Usually FC do not use the cyclops. Which model is it?
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


Hi, it's discontinued model the reference is FC303X4.


----------



## Adam91

View attachment 7261026


----------



## jeremyworld

I like this one so much! Brequet style



mark_shooter said:


> View attachment 6921730
> 
> View attachment 6921754
> 
> View attachment 6921762


----------



## Tokei Lover

Got this recently. Beautiful watch. Recently changed the strap to a black curved end one.


----------



## Adam91

View attachment 7292690


----------



## lkorso

Tokei Lover said:


> Got this recently. Beautiful watch. Recently changed the strap to a black curved end one.


Great looking watch! Congrats!


----------



## the.hatter

Ordered the brown strap from FC, it delivered today!


----------



## lkorso

Is it 23mm on the lugs? How much they charged you for that? I am also interested.

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## the.hatter

Mine was right around $90 usd delivered. It is 23 mm, curved, and has the same double springbars and inside markings as the original.

For this price it also came with the deployant clasp, which I wasn't expecting (I was planning on swapping the one off the original black strap).

Here's another pic:








I had to order it through an AD, which I just picked a few nearby ones from the FC official website and requested a price. Only one ever got back to me, but in the end I'm happy. The salesman I worked with mentioned that a lighter brown strap was also available.


----------



## the.hatter

Here's a somewhat sun lit picture for color:


----------



## Tokei Lover

Took this on the way home last night. Love the thickness of this watch.


----------



## Tokei Lover

Just now


----------



## Bill_KS

Tokei Lover said:


> Just now


Nice watch, what model is this??


----------



## Tokei Lover

Thanks

FC-938MC4H6

It's getting all my wrist time at the moment. 

Don't think I'll change till the summer comes which is when the sports models come out.


----------



## spiker14

Loving this brand of watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThanhNH

Can I have the name of this beauty ?


----------



## ThanhNH

Bueller67 said:


> View attachment 2984082


Can I have the name of this beauty ?


----------



## Bueller67

ThanhNH said:


> Can I have the name of this beauty ?


Runabout Moonphase FC330RM6B6. You can find it on Amazon USA for a really decent price if you keep your eye on the listing.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowdog44

This is my go to dress watch, the Slimline Moonphase


----------



## IanCognito

Keeping the thread alive...


----------



## the.hatter

Love this watch dressed up.


----------



## spiker14

pavel36 said:


> View attachment 711338


Love the runabout

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## spiker14

/20160525/ab8b81415c01015f1d3805fa172eea4b.jpg

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## spiker14

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## spiker14

My precious


----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## GTI1991

Already posted it in other thread, but Here is mine!


----------



## SnooPPP

Very nice watch!


----------



## col

Classics moonphase manufacture on nomos anthracite velour


----------



## watchalexbooksandcds

col said:


> Classics moonphase manufacture on nomos anthracite velour


That band sets off your watch better than any band/watch combo I've seen in recent memory. Wow! Great combination!!


----------



## DutchMongolian

Posted in the other sticky by accident...Monday blues









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Shazzyk

My FC.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo

Took it off the bracelet; now on alligator leather


----------



## Maiden

At work today!


----------



## DutchMongolian

More of the MP, I was told the blue dial works well with grey suit?









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

I need a new strap to change/spice it up but still in love w the FC!









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## royalpig180

Just got a manufacture slimline last week. Really loving the understated, elegant look as a dress watch!


----------



## the.hatter

Quick shot of my just received today 39mm moonphase. Admittedly I probably should have posed the hands first. 







Initial impressions are good.


----------



## DutchMongolian

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge




----------



## DutchMongolian

Full moon!

























Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Schussnik




----------



## amgmonster55




----------



## louisuchiha

Tried this FC Horological Smartwatch on, should I cop this?


----------



## DutchMongolian

My FC with new strap


----------



## DutchMongolian

Full moon w FC today and yesterday as well


----------



## Kristof129

So many nice watches! Just ordered the classics index rose myself. Can't wait!


----------



## N8G

Inaugural voyage of my slimline moonwatch


----------



## DutchMongolian

Today

















Yesterday

















Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

A few more from lunch time 


























Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Limeybastard

Got this yesterday. First alpina.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Any other moon phase owners?! 

















Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoshman

Current one:

















Previous one:









Future ones:


----------



## N8G

DutchMongolian said:


> Any other moon phase owners?!


 Looks great. What size is your wrist?


----------



## DutchMongolian

N8G said:


> Looks great. What size is your wrist?


6.5" but relatively flat though, and I got the 42mm, hope this helps.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## JasonLin

Hi All~

Really pleased to see so many FC enthusiasts here!

Been loving my Worldtimer Canada Edition! Great movement and details, very handy for looking at various time zones.

Been looking at FC's Perpetual Calendar too~ really tempting!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchTheTime7

JasonLin said:


> Hi All~
> 
> Really pleased to see so many FC enthusiasts here!
> 
> Been loving my Worldtimer Canada Edition! Great movement and details, very handy for looking at various time zones.
> 
> Been looking at FC's Perpetual Calendar too~ really tempting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Very cool! I have never seen or heard of the canada edition. Where did you pick this up?


----------



## JasonLin

WatchTheTime7 said:


> Very cool! I have never seen or heard of the canada edition. Where did you pick this up?


Picked up this beauty at Birks~ it was a collaboration between Freddie C and Maison Birks.

I think it's pretty special, not a limited edition but wonder how many pieces were built or sold.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchTheTime7

thanks, I found an article on the collaboration. Indeed a special piece.



JasonLin said:


> Picked up this beauty at Birks~ it was a collaboration between Freddie C and Maison Birks.
> 
> I think it's pretty special, not a limited edition but wonder how many pieces were built or sold.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## PricoMigdala

FC and my Ward, on the arrival day.


----------



## DutchMongolian

Back to the FC again!

















Yesterday









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## JasonLin

DutchMongolian said:


> Full moon w FC today and yesterday as well


Nice strap! Can you tell me where you got it? Thanks~

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

JasonLin said:


> Nice strap! Can you tell me where you got it? Thanks~
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The one I posted yesterday was the stock strap, the other one I got one from oystercamau from instagram.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## JasonLin

DutchMongolian said:


> The one I posted yesterday was the stock strap, the other one I got one from oystercamau from instagram.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


Thanks! Some really nice references and straps on there!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

When you realize tomorrow is Monday so this is how you read the watch on the wrist 😁









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## PineappleG

Limited Edition Freddie C.


----------



## JasonLin

PineappleG said:


> Limited Edition Freddie C.
> 
> View attachment 10859098


Very nice to see power reserve on a Freddie~ thanks for sharing!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Macro Monday shot taken on wrist 😁









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## JasonLin

DutchMongolian said:


> Macro Monday shot taken on wrist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


Such a nice shot! Really wanna get a moonphase now~!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PineappleG

Does your Frederique Constant have a ever so slight domed sapphire crystal or is it just me? I'm talking like the most slightest domed sapphire because when I look at mine it doesn't look flat to me.


----------



## DutchMongolian

It looks really flat, but just a tiny smack of curvature, but barely.



PineappleG said:


> Does your Frederique Constant have a ever so slight domed sapphire crystal or is it just me? I'm talking like the most slightest domed sapphire because when I look at mine it doesn't look flat to me.


----------



## CVega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saqibnk

Just arrived...Worldtimer Blue


----------



## CVega

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWalsh




----------



## DutchMongolian

The Moon phase

























Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo




----------



## DutchMongolian

FC Thursday









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## DC guy

Earlier this month, I finally joined the Freddie C club. Had the Tissot Le Locle for almost a year, but it just wasn't doing it for me. After just two days with this on my wrist, I couldn't wait to sell the Tissot and get it out of my sight. What a huge upgrade!


----------



## DC guy

PineappleG said:


> Does your Frederique Constant have a ever so slight domed sapphire crystal or is it just me? I'm talking like the most slightest domed sapphire because when I look at mine it doesn't look flat to me.


Yes, when I study the reflections in the crystal of my FC-303MC4P6, I see that all straight lines become curved.

The official website calls it a "Convex sapphire."
https://frederiqueconstant.com/watch-finder/classics/classics-automatic-fc-303mc4p6/


----------



## Richard16

Does FC sell OEM straps? I'm looking for a Croc blue


----------



## Richard16

Where did you bought the strap? Looks cool!


----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## ajsthe3

My wife got me this Slimline Automatic for our wedding. My one true dress watch, as it were. I'm not allowed to sell it, but I don't think I ever would even if I could.


----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## the.hatter

It's on my wrist now, but I took it off for this lunch break pic:


----------



## markkinnj

Uhh these are from this past week!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Not a wrist shot but it's too glamorous to pass up









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

markkinnj said:


> Uhh these are from this past week!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice collection there, you seem to have a similar collection to an Instagram buddy of mine


----------



## DutchMongolian

FC moon phase with new straps from De Griff









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## pepepatryk

DutchMongolian said:


> FC moon phase with new straps from De Griff
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


Very nice


----------



## DutchMongolian

pepepatryk said:


> Very nice


Thank you 😁👍

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

FC again on Thursday 5/18









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## DutchMongolian

New moon with the moonphase









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## mkeric1

can anyone help me . is there a ss bracelet that would fit classic moon-phase ? and BTW both are great watches


----------



## wiseMenofGotham

EDIT: Double post


----------



## wiseMenofGotham

Frederique Constant FC-303S5B6, custom Peter.Watchacc 3mm flat matte black alligator strap:


----------



## markkinnj

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alansmithee

My first!


----------



## markkinnj

Alansmithee said:


> My first!


Excellent choice! I love FCs RG. And I love their healeys. Looks great mate!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alansmithee

markkinnj said:


> Excellent choice! I love FCs RG. And I love their healeys. Looks great mate!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got it in the New York sale that popped up last week - good thing I was there on holiday!


----------



## markkinnj

Alansmithee said:


> Got it in the New York sale that popped up last week - good thing I was there on holiday!


NY sale!? I missed that. Thankfully... Not sure my wallet would have liked it lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markkinnj

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseMenofGotham

Casual summer mode with an Eulit brown Perlon strap:


----------



## markkinnj

wiseMenofGotham said:


> Casual summer mode with an Eulit brown Perlon strap:


Oh wow, that looks great on the Perlon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseMenofGotham

Thank you! I'm considering the RG tone version you have as well, but I'm not sure how I feel about having two very similar watches in the rotation.


----------



## markkinnj

wiseMenofGotham said:


> Thank you! I'm considering the RG tone version you have as well, but I'm not sure how I feel about having two very similar watches in the rotation.


I agree with you. The RG is very different from the SS, and I think it'll wear differently, but I agree. I went with the RG for a dress watch and kept it on its brown croc strap. Fits the bill quite nicely !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markkinnj

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## epicfalz

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Solar eclipse 2017, must wear out on the moonphase bc I'm on WUS 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

FC Thursday according to social media so I obliged









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Might as well be me posting here once again lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet

Not a stellar shot, but here's my Slimline in front of a large amount of roasted marrow.


----------



## JasonLin

DutchMongolian said:


> Might as well be me posting here once again lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice date/moon phase shot~!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge

*worldtimer*

|>


----------



## bradhan

This is one of the coolest FC's I've seen. So does the retrograde seconds tick to the right for thirty seconds then snap back and tick for another thirty to complete the full minute?


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda

bradhan said:


> This is one of the coolest FC's I've seen. So does the retrograde seconds tick to the right for thirty seconds then snap back and tick for another thirty to complete the full minute?


Are you referring to the date wheel?


----------



## bradhan

Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> Are you referring to the date wheel?


I screwed up and forgot to quote the original post. Someone had an FC in here with a retrograde seconds complication. Usually I only see them in 30 second variations but this one had up to 60, layered with the 30 on the bottom and the 60 on top.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shannyx

Crappy image of the FC on bracelet. 
Got a new strap for it on day 1 and really liked it!

May be selling this guy soon.


----------



## DutchMongolian

FC moonphase for the Moon Festival 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the.hatter

Has anyone seen the new moonphase with the FC-702 movement, bi compax date and moon layout?

I'll edit with a pic.










Likes:
- 38.8mm size is great on the previous model, so I'll assume it translates to this update. 
- On the previous 38.8mm model, the moonphase aperture window is smaller, which seems to have been "fixed" on the new update. 
- A more original design? On the previous model, the combined date wheel and moonphase is shared between a lot of brands. 
- More realistic pricing? $2900 on website vs $3600 (numbers from memory).

Neutral:
- Added individual minute markers. I kind of like not having these on the previous model, feels more formal and appropriately less rushed.
- Too sporty?

Previous for reference:


----------



## DutchMongolian

FC Moon on a Monday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoTaWaTcHgUyOkAy

the.hatter said:


> Has anyone seen the new moonphase with the FC-702 movement, bi compax date and moon layout?
> 
> I'll edit with a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likes:
> - 38.8mm size is great on the previous model, so I'll assume it translates to this update.
> - On the previous 38.8mm model, the moonphase aperture window is smaller, which seems to have been "fixed" on the new update.
> - A more original design? On the previous model, the combined date wheel and moonphase is shared between a lot of brands.
> - More realistic pricing? $2900 on website vs $3600 (numbers from memory).
> 
> Neutral:
> - Added individual minute markers. I kind of like not having these on the previous model, feels more formal and appropriately less rushed.
> - Too sporty?
> 
> Previous for reference:


Doesn't the FC-700S movements have a Silicium escapement wheel? if so that's pretty neat.
Silicium escapement wheeSilicium escapement wheeSilicium escapement whee


----------



## Barge




----------



## Barge




----------



## mitar98

Really like those world timers!


----------



## DutchMongolian

FC moonphase









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge




----------



## DutchMongolian

FC again with strap change, bam









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## semechka.y

Frederique Constant Highlife Slim Automatic


----------



## NoTaWaTcHgUyOkAy

screw in ur crown man. I love those hour markers.


----------



## DutchMongolian

FC today after switch from GS









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## Heiner




----------



## the.hatter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig

My first of my two Freddie’s


----------



## Barge




----------



## tannhjulet




----------



## Charlie215

Today’s choice...


----------



## semechka.y

A cool Freddie's manufacture yacht-timer from 2000s


----------



## RotorRonin




----------



## Archiesdad

Charlie215 said:


> Today's choice...


That is nice, which model is that, sorry but I know nothing about these watches, yet.


----------



## RotorRonin

My new favorite:


----------



## Gofishus

FC Slimline Moonphase (also my first FC)


----------



## Gofishus

duplicate (sorry)


----------



## Barge




----------



## PNIE

Ok - so here we go... 
(Admittingly photo made two weeks ago)










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Sunstrooper




----------



## Barge




----------



## powerband

Sunstrooper said:


> View attachment 13608369


Super nice! Question: does the date change if you advance only the hands past midnight? Mine doesn't seem to do that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan




----------



## Sunstrooper

Mine changes the date. The interesting thing is that when the date mechanism engages (after 10 pm) the date hand slowly advances and goes between dates to probably 2/3 of the space and then after midnight clicks the rest 1/3. However, when changing with the crown by advancing the hands it only clicks at midnight and changes in one motion. 
Sorry, for the delayed answer, but I haven't checked the forum in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Sunstrooper

Sorry, double post


----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## A_Button117

Just graduated collage and was gifted this FC that I've had my eye on for a while! I absolutely love it so far. I've been following FC for about a year now and I've been super impressed with what I've been reading. I also included a shot of it next to my Tissot.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

My FC World timer..


----------



## taev

Heart beat









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## semechka.y

Highlife Day-Date with blue enamelled dial.









Надіслано від мого SM-G935F, використовуючи Tapatalk


----------



## PNIE

Yesterday, after a long break...










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Barge




----------



## TimeDilation

303S6B6 Automatic 43mm


----------



## CrazyCat

Slimline Moonphase FC-703S3S6:


----------



## frenchtreasure

Not wearing this much anymore... a bit too big for my wrist, and I'm more into vintage now. But I still find that the design is excellent and the brand is quite underrated.


----------



## semechka.y

A recent addition to my Highlife collection - FC Highlife Heart Beat Manufacture Moonphase Date









Надіслано від мого SM-G935F, використовуючи Tapatalk


----------



## Geology Rocks

Sorry for not being a wrist shot. When I wear my FC I am in a suit and not carrying my camera.

FCLight by HpiRally, on Flickr


----------



## mcn7710

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigEmpty

feel dressy


----------



## Shores11

Gotta love a FC moonphase!


----------



## Shores11

Gotta love a FC moonphase!

View attachment 14928015


----------



## t.serban

Not to hijack this thread, but can owners of gold plated FC's my thread please? https://www.watchuseek.com/f478/quality-their-gold-plating-5139209.html


----------



## Penduyboy




----------



## Kvam




----------



## Kvam

And my favorite one...


----------



## TimeDilation

FREDERIQUE CONSTANT 303S6B6 Automatic 43mm


----------



## Gofishus

Slimline Moonphase with a blue dial!


----------



## radik6613

FREDERIQUE CONSTANT Slimline Moon Phase FC-705X4S4/5/6


----------



## radik6613




----------



## Barge

FC custom worldtimer


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## ic3burn

my freddie









Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Budman2k




----------



## Skellig

So I decided on a strap change for my moonphase and went with this blue ostrich leg Barington from the watchbandcentre. I really think it brings out the blue of the moonphase.


----------



## RotorRonin

ic3burn said:


> my freddie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


My favorite. The eggshell finish on that dial is impossible to photograph but just incredible.


----------



## Yada_Gaijin

Flyback Chrono FC-760DG4H6


----------



## Yada_Gaijin

Flyback Chrono FC-760DG4H6

View attachment 15217379


----------



## Yada_Gaijin

FC-910X3H6


----------



## Yada_Gaijin

FC-980V4SZ9


----------



## Yada_Gaijin

FC-705X4S4/5/6


----------



## ic3burn

RotorRonin said:


> My favorite. The eggshell finish on that dial is impossible to photograph but just incredible.


Yes the dial is very nice..but impossible to tell from photo. Have to see it yourself to appreciate.

Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yada_Gaijin

FC-703X3S/SD4/6


----------



## Yada_Gaijin

FC-703X3S/SD4/6 strange that this one has the same model number as above?


----------



## Yada_Gaijin

FC-350RMS5B6 Riva Runabout Limited Edition


----------



## Yada_Gaijin

FC-393RM5B6 Riva Runabout Limited Edition Chrono


----------



## ThisMadeYouLook

My QP:


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## TrlRnr




----------



## RotorRonin




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## BLSedona

Michael D. Swaine said:


> Here's my FC710MC4H4 with the in-house movement. A superb watch in every way.
> 
> This is a photo of the watch with a Colt Single Action Army revolver from 1890. The classic look of the FC matches it, IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is on my wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a shot of it being admired by a porcelain beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like.


Couldn't agree more! Have had mine for 5 years and receive many looks and inquiries....


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Landed_Alien




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Alansmithee




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Russ1965

Bump this thread back to life:


----------



## ic3burn

wristshot before bed









Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## captious




----------



## Seikoporean

The Heartbeat Manufacture was one of my favourites when I started getting into watche

While I mostly buy vintage now, these two are still a joy to have on the wrist.


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Watchman83

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Barge




----------



## HammyMan37

Very happy. Likely to buy more from this brand.


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## smokyrich




----------



## Russ1965

After ages....


----------



## TimeDilation

Classics Automatic


----------



## Mediocre




----------



## basculante




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Gofishus

FC Slimline Moonphase with the leather band swapped out for a milanese loop


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Chrislc42

Gofishus said:


> View attachment 16094195
> 
> 
> FC Slimline Moonphase with the leather band swapped out for a milanese loop


Wow, I have the same one and didn't even think to try a Milanese band! Nice!


----------



## Sunstrooper




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## WDSub




----------



## WDSub

How about a wall shot from local hospital


----------



## sleepyhead123




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## sleepyhead123




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Chris_barry

TK-421 said:


> my FC-345.


nice pics!


----------



## Chris_barry

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 16266482


Super cool and interesting. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MuckyMark

Off to a Christmas luncheon.


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## sleepyhead123




----------



## jermyzy

My first Frederique Constant. Wrist shot not possible...how about a hand shot? 😂


----------



## Klip88

She’s sold now and off to live another life. Was with me for a 5500 mile road trip, great brand for price


----------



## sleepyhead123

I'm wearing all my FC's today. My blue, green, purple, and black one.


----------



## Rodentman

Got this yesterday.


----------



## Dejadragon

Couldn’t resist after handling it in store.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Rewtare1




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## JoeShmoe414

Just picked this up very nice watch!


----------



## ericmcn

I just joined here, thought I could share my FC watch I got back in January


----------



## morert4

Happy Easter! ***** is risen! Here’s my FC Moon phase on our way to church.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre




----------



## morert4

Dejadragon said:


> View attachment 16396377
> Couldn’t resist after handling it in store.


That’s a beautiful watch! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## A4S




----------



## Mediocre




----------



## markot

Bought my first FC


----------



## Phrank

Was curious, found a great deal, brand new, and did I mention I love the green dial?

Brand hits way above its weight imo, yes Archie, we can all hear you from here....

Frederique Constant, Worldtimer Manufacture.


----------



## Budman2k

Phrank said:


> Was curious, found a great deal, brand new, and did I mention I love the green dial?
> 
> Brand hits way above its weight imo, yes Archie, we can all hear you from here....
> 
> Frederique Constant, Worldtimer Manufacture.
> 
> View attachment 16739035
> View attachment 16739039


Very Nice. Probably my favorite FC model


----------



## Mediocre




----------



## Budman2k




----------



## ericmcn

Greak timepieces chaps


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Rodentman

Had this one about a month now...


----------



## A4S




----------



## Junkyard_Dawg

My late dad’s one. Wearing to remember and with vintage looks sometimes.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## WDSub




----------



## sheraortho




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## ThanhNH




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## McChicken

My Freddy Flyback! Ordering a new custom-made croc strap. (This one is a little short)


----------



## McChicken

ThanhNH said:


> View attachment 17035732


That will be my next Freddy


----------



## swift

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A4S




----------

